# Christmas Stoking



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here are few more suggestions for Christmas stoking I made


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks like you've been a busy little toymaker


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I'm stoked. :jester:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great little trucks, John!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

What a wonderful elf you are.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Love the log trucks loaded with logs!


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Great stocking stuffers, John. Billy Boy wwwliveedgedwoodcraft.ca


----------



## ronheb454 (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice, they look great.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Well, I'm stoked. :jester:


Well you must admit the Christmas stocking will be well stoked !


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, John.

All of them are nice but the three little boxes are nicer.

Happy new year!!!


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Those are wonderful projects! Love the colors. You did a great job.


----------



## randolphus1 (Dec 7, 2013)

im a fan of little red caboose


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, I know there are some very happy little people in your life. Nice job!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look great John.


----------

